# The Alphabet Game.........



## luckytrim (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been considering starting this one up for a while .........

Works like this...............

We start with a, of course, but rather than a word that STARTs with a, we post a word that contains the SOUND of "a"..........
Away, for example...............
We continue through the alphabet............

Only snag is;
We can't use the same word twice, so after the first time through, you'll have to "Search this Thread" to be sure your entry is not a repeat...........

if it flies, great..... if not, well, nothing ventured............

I'll start...........
A - Bay


----------



## Hoot (Sep 11, 2013)

B - Bee


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 11, 2013)

C - Season


----------



## Hoot (Sep 11, 2013)

D -Independent


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 11, 2013)

E - Even


----------



## Hoot (Sep 11, 2013)

F - Effort


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 11, 2013)

G - Genome


----------



## Hoot (Sep 11, 2013)

H - Patriarch


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 11, 2013)

glad we are working thru this one........ obviously "h" is gonna be a toughie..........
Patriarch would work for R.... and E ..... and A ........

Might have to put H in the bin..............


I - Idea


----------



## Hoot (Sep 11, 2013)

J - Jay


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 11, 2013)

K - Kapo

It's an attachment to an acoustic guitar to change the frets.........


----------



## Hoot (Sep 11, 2013)

ummm...that's capo (I got a bunch of 'em)
Onward!
L -Elevator


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 11, 2013)

M - phlegm


----------



## Hoot (Sep 12, 2013)

N - None


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 12, 2013)

Hoot said:


> ummm...that's capo (I got a bunch of 'em)
> Onward!
> L -Elevator




Been using them (and obviously mis-spelling them ) all my life,


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 12, 2013)

Hoot said:


> N - None




doesn't work, hoot.............. any would ... or even raven


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 12, 2013)

O - Open


----------



## Hoot (Sep 12, 2013)

P - Peculiar


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 13, 2013)

Q - Cue (as in Pool Cue)


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 13, 2013)

R - cigar


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 13, 2013)

S - Essence


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 13, 2013)

T - teacher


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 13, 2013)

U - Venue


----------



## Hoot (Sep 13, 2013)

V - Vehemence


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 13, 2013)

W- Red Lined
unless somebody pulls something out, this letter will get a pass...........


----------



## Hoot (Sep 13, 2013)

I second that motion.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 13, 2013)

X - exact


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 13, 2013)

Y - Wyoming


----------



## Hoot (Sep 13, 2013)

Z - Zebra


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 13, 2013)

GREAT RUN ---- Let's try to get thru it again - Remember;
No repeats.............................

A - Aviator


----------



## Hoot (Sep 13, 2013)

B - Belittle


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 13, 2013)

C - See-Saw


----------



## Hoot (Sep 13, 2013)

D - Derive


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 13, 2013)

E - Levee


----------



## Hoot (Sep 13, 2013)

F - Effluent


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 13, 2013)

G - bungee


----------



## Hoot (Sep 13, 2013)

H - Quaich


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 13, 2013)

I - Idol


----------



## Hoot (Sep 13, 2013)

J - Popinjay


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 13, 2013)

K - Karo Syrup


----------



## Hoot (Sep 13, 2013)

L -Elegant


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 13, 2013)

M - empathy


----------



## Hoot (Sep 13, 2013)

N - Invulnerable


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 13, 2013)

O - Opal


----------



## Hoot (Sep 13, 2013)

P - Impedance


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 13, 2013)

Q - barbecue


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 13, 2013)

R - Ardor


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 13, 2013)

S - yes


----------



## Hoot (Sep 13, 2013)

T - Fidelity


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 14, 2013)

U - Union


----------



## Hoot (Sep 14, 2013)

V - Vegan


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 14, 2013)

W- Red Lined


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 14, 2013)

X - Extra


----------



## Hoot (Sep 14, 2013)

Y - Wire


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 14, 2013)

Z - Crazy


----------



## Hoot (Sep 14, 2013)

Round three--
A - Graze


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 14, 2013)

B - Before


----------



## Hoot (Sep 14, 2013)

C - Concede


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 14, 2013)

D - Tidy


----------



## Hoot (Sep 14, 2013)

E - Frijole


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 14, 2013)

F - Effervescent


----------



## Hoot (Sep 14, 2013)

G - Genius


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 14, 2013)

H - Rachel


----------



## Hoot (Sep 14, 2013)

I - Island


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 14, 2013)

J - Bluejay


----------



## Hoot (Sep 14, 2013)

K - Skate


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 14, 2013)

L - Elephant


----------



## Hoot (Sep 14, 2013)

M - Emerald


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 14, 2013)

N - Eden


----------



## Hoot (Sep 14, 2013)

O- Doughnut


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 15, 2013)

P - Pediatrician


----------



## Hoot (Sep 15, 2013)

Q -  Queue


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 15, 2013)

R - Bazaar


----------



## Hoot (Sep 16, 2013)

S - Especially


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 16, 2013)

T - Tee


----------



## ferris (Sep 16, 2013)

U - Youth


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 16, 2013)

V - Veer


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 16, 2013)

W- Red Lined


----------



## Hoot (Sep 16, 2013)

X - Exponent


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 16, 2013)

Y - Wiring


----------



## Hoot (Sep 16, 2013)

Z - Dizzy


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 16, 2013)

Round Four 
A - Main


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 16, 2013)

B - Beer


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 16, 2013)

C - Mercy


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 16, 2013)

D - deer


----------



## Hoot (Sep 17, 2013)

E - Tennessee


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 17, 2013)

F - deaf


----------



## Hoot (Sep 17, 2013)

G - Effigy


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 17, 2013)

Unless somebody digs up something, 
H is Redlined !


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 17, 2013)

I - Ibis


----------



## Hoot (Sep 17, 2013)

J - Jake
A young male wild turkey
I was wondering about a word for the letter H---I think it will work. Gonna try it on the next round and see what y'all think.


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking forward to it.............

I hate to REdline anything, 'cause just because I'M out of ideas, doesn't mean everybody ELSE is ......

K - Kapok


----------



## Hoot (Sep 17, 2013)

L - Relevant


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 17, 2013)

M - Emphatic


----------



## Hoot (Sep 18, 2013)

N - Inept


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 18, 2013)

methinks that one just barely caught the outside corner of the plate, Hoot................

O - Obituary


----------



## Hoot (Sep 18, 2013)

Duly noted...
P - Appeal


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 18, 2013)

Q - Skewer


----------



## Hoot (Sep 18, 2013)

R - Argyle


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 18, 2013)

S - Recess


----------



## Hoot (Sep 18, 2013)

T - Teetotaler


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 18, 2013)

U - uveitis


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 18, 2013)

V -Xavier


----------



## Hoot (Sep 18, 2013)

W-Red Lined
X - Exemplify


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 18, 2013)

Y - widen


----------



## Hoot (Sep 21, 2013)

Z - Zenith


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 22, 2013)

Where we at ?
Round Five ?

A - Waylaid


----------



## Hoot (Sep 22, 2013)

B - Bemoan


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 22, 2013)

C - Cecede


----------



## Hoot (Sep 22, 2013)

D - Deplete


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 22, 2013)

E - Evangelist


----------



## Hoot (Sep 22, 2013)

F - Referee


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 23, 2013)

G - Jeans


----------



## Hoot (Sep 23, 2013)

H - Nature


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 24, 2013)

okay - I'll buy that'n !! 

I - Island


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 24, 2013)

J - jaywalking


----------



## Hoot (Sep 24, 2013)

K - risqué


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 24, 2013)

L - elm.


----------



## yummy_food (Sep 24, 2013)

M - Emancipation


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 24, 2013)

N-pencil


----------



## yummy_food (Sep 24, 2013)

O _ olive


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 25, 2013)

yummy_food said:


> O _ olive



Not sure that's quite right - the word is supposed to contain the *sound* of the letter - but we'll let it slide since you're new 

P - appease


----------



## yummy_food (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok ill do better with that one hopefully

Q - queue


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 25, 2013)

yummy_food said:


> Ok ill do better with that one hopefully
> 
> Q - queue



The other rule is that we can't repeat a word that was already used. You'll get it 

R - farm


----------



## yummy_food (Sep 25, 2013)

Oops I forgit to look at it
Let me see if I git that one

S - escalator


----------



## Hoot (Sep 25, 2013)

T - Devotee


----------



## yummy_food (Sep 25, 2013)

U - cue


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 25, 2013)

Cue was a repeat.................. no repeats, please

V - Navy


----------



## Hoot (Sep 25, 2013)

W- I still can't come up with anything for that....
X- Extenuating


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 26, 2013)

Y - Wyoming


----------



## Hoot (Sep 26, 2013)

Z - Xenophobia


----------



## MrsLMB (Sep 26, 2013)

Not playing .. just had to comment on that snazzy new picture Mr Hoot has now 

Lookin' good there Hoot !!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 26, 2013)

+1, Hoot!

A- Aphid


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 27, 2013)

B - Befuddled


----------



## Hoot (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks, y'all!

C - Sequestration


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 27, 2013)

D - Deceased


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 27, 2013)

E - earworm


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 27, 2013)

F - effervescent


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 27, 2013)

G - Genus


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 27, 2013)

H - I got Nuttin' !


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh, WAIT !

how about Rachel  ?
Nope ! -- used it ...................


----------



## luckytrim (Oct 4, 2013)

moving on....
H is Redlined


----------



## luckytrim (Oct 4, 2013)

I - Ivan


----------



## yummy_food (Oct 12, 2013)

J- jeremy


----------



## luckytrim (Oct 13, 2013)

k - kapok


----------



## yummy_food (Nov 13, 2013)

L- electrician


----------



## luckytrim (Nov 14, 2013)

M- Elementary 

(this would have worked for your "L" post as well !)


----------



## Hoot (Nov 16, 2013)

N - Incarcerate


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 17, 2013)

O - Ok


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 18, 2013)

P - peeking


----------

